# Only alternative? Aristo vs. LGB elec. contact ball-bearing wheels?



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

The ball-bearing electrical conductivity wheels have saved me from the poor Bachmann cast-driver wheels on my 0-4-0 locos.

By installing those LGB wheels on a companion car and wiring the leads to the loco means virtually trouble-free operation. At least not cleaning those crummy cast wheels every 15 minutes.

However, the current pricing for a pair of LGB's is, gasp, nearly $ 40.00

Okay, are the Aristo ball-bearing wheels with the electrical pickup (still offered?) similar to the LGB versions? Full comparable quality?

Any opinions from users appreciated.

Note: Of course, our champion of Large Scale, from the far reaches of Washington, would say (I'll spell it out) B-A-T-T-E-R-Y power is THE answer.

Meanwhile, from usrail-power groundlings, any comparisons?

Thanks,
Wendell


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

To all who are thinking of the graphite-based tubular "rubbing" wheel contacts, yes, I agree they are an alternative. However, I'm interested in the resistence reduced benefit from the combo ball-bearing/electrical contact package options.

Wendell


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Aristo makes them, ART29123B. We also stock them in Accucraft 1:32 and 1:20.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got mine from Gary Raymond.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

AML now makes a ball bearing wheel set. They look just like aristo's but are priced about ten dollar less--RLD Hobbies has them for $21. I have not tried them. But I have a set of the aristos and they've been fine--roll easy, pikc up power nicely. 

AML BB wheels 

An inexpensive alternative, if you want power pickp, is to get a set of aristo's brass axle bushings. Drill out the sideframe, (if needed: it isn't always) then solder a wire to the bushng and insert the bushing in the sideframe


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 sets of Aristo bb wheels (That's 3 cars). After several years they still roll very smoothly.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I saw that Train Li have some too?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right now, from what I have seen, there is a direct relationship between cost and quality. 

The question is the lower quality good enough? Currently I have both the LGB and the Aristo, no comparison in quality level. I will use more Aristo or possibly the AML due to skyrocketing costs of LGB, but you can tell the difference. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg. I'm curious, what is the difference between LGB and the cheaper models? Resistance?? rolling friction???

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Quality of wheels - better machining, smoother finish 
2. Quality of plating - no comparision between LGB and others (although gary raymond is often SS and very nicely made) 
3. Quality of ball bearings - LGB silky smooth, others you can feel roughness 
4. Quality of contacts, Aristo has solder on tabs, LGB has pins with connectors. 
5. Rolling resistance - LGB is great, better than aristo but have yet to do side by side comparision with others 
6. Electrical pickup - My LGB equipped units definitely pick up better than my Aristo ones. 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head that I have directly experienced. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Please, please, let me know where you are getting LGB ball bearing wheels for $40.00.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone buy these yet? 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/ball-bearing-wheel-sets-with-power-pickup-p-460.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

50-70 on ebay, and they do not look like the ones I bought, mine are all metal, these look like a metal tire on a plastic center... 

Suspicious... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

If the "new" AML power pickup wheelsets are the same design as what's on the AML K4 then I'd stay away from them, intermittent power pickup at best









I swap them out with Aristo 29123B


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary's wheels seem to be of a high quality and you can get them in different sizes. He had them in the correct size for my Zephyr. glraymond-earthlink.net


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That is certainly a convincing list, Greg. Thanks!

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been told that the Train-Li ball bearing wheels are stainless, not plated brass!!


----------



## cubythewater (Jan 14, 2008)

The Train-Li wheels look to be the best replacement for the ball bearing wheelset. They have improved on the old design in several key ways, look to their site for more information!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

May have to pick up a pair, their picture sure looks like the wheels are not plated, and the only material that would stand up to unplated would be nickle silver or ss. 

I was mistaken, my LGB ball bearing wheels indeed have a plastic center... the non BB ones are all metal.. 

Like I keep saying, there is a relationship between cost and quality. In some applications, the Aristo ones are fine for me, in others, I need higher quality. 

Regards, Greg


----------

